# Liquid ICS motorola CD-drive



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Does anyone know how to turn this off and prevent it from being recognized when I connect the phone to the computer? When I had Eclipse (gingerbread) I don't think it was even included in the ROM.


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

It sounds like you've invoked the USB Mass Storage option whenever USB is connected. The option to change it is always in the notification area. You want it set back to Charge Only.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

projektorboy said:


> It sounds like you've invoked the USB Mass Storage option whenever USB is connected. The option to change it is always in the notification area. You want it set back to Charge Only.


I don't believe that to be the case. When I connect I get the "USB connected" screen. There is the option to turn on USB storage which I don't click and I still get the "CD-drive" to come up. I only get my SD cards to show up when I click the "turn on" option.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

skatastic said:


> Does anyone know how to turn this off and prevent it from being recognized when I connect the phone to the computer? When I had Eclipse (gingerbread) I don't think it was even included in the ROM.


It is annoying. If yours opens the web page for backup assistant you can stop that. When u plug phone in down by the clock on ur desktop right click the moto helper icon and click do nothing. That will stop the page from opening. It has a red dot on the icon. Can't miss it. If u actually open that "CD drive" deleting the auto run.inf will stop it also I believe the CD drive will be there if u have backup assistant installed on the phone. Sucks.

Hope this helps


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

freddy0872 said:


> It is annoying. If yours opens the web page for backup assistant you can stop that. When u plug phone in down by the clock on ur desktop right click the moto helper icon and click do nothing. That will stop the page from opening. It has a red dot on the icon. Can't miss it. If u actually open that "CD drive" deleting the auto run.inf will stop it also I believe the CD drive will be there if u have backup assistant installed on the phone. Sucks.
> 
> Hope this helps


How do you delete autorun.inf? Windows sees it as a CD-ROM so I can't delete it from there. When I use root explorer I see a /cdrom on the device but I don't see any files in there. There's also nothing under /mnt/ that looks like it is the CD-ROM drive.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

skatastic said:


> How do you delete autorun.inf? Windows sees it as a CD-ROM so I can't delete it from there. When I use root explorer I see a /cdrom on the device but I don't see any files in there. There's also nothing under /mnt/ that looks like it is the CD-ROM drive.


Sorry for the delay. Here is what your going to want to do. Now this is Per PC. If you would like instructions on removing in general i can post that. This is just easier and safer due to the fact you wont be messing with the System File on the Android.

1. With the phone connected, open Windows Explorer
2. Right-click "CD Drive (F: (or whatever)) MotoCast" and select "Properties"
3. Click the "Hardware" tab
4. All drives on your system should be listed, including three for "Motorola .... USB Device." Select the one that lists "DVD/CD-ROM Drives" in the "Type" column.
5. Another "Properties" window will open. In the "General" tab, select "Change Settings."
6. Yet another "Properties" window will open. Select the "Driver" tab and click the "Disable" button. A warning will pop up stating, "Disabling this device will cause it to stop functioning. Do you really want to disable it?" Select "Yes."
7. Click "OK" on the two open "Properties" windows.
8. The next time you connect your phone via USB, you should get two Autoplay windows - one for "MOT" (Phone's internal storage) and "Removable Disk" (the micro SD card). The annoying Motocast CD drive (that you can't write to anyway) will no longer pop up.

Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is a screenshot if you want to use the other rec i gave you about disabling it using the MOTO software on your pc.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/57765318/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for that advise. Doing that does work as intended but its obviously computer specific. Is there a way to disable the CD device on the phone or at least just kill the autorun.inf so there's no pop-ups on a new computer?


----------

